# togliere lo sguardo



## laura.gando

Hi, 
Anyone knows how to translate "togliere lo sguardo da" ? The expression would be "appena tolse lo sgardo"... I need something different from "to look away"... any suggestions?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Laura 
puoi postare la frase completa e il contesto, per favore?


----------



## laura.gando

Si, scusami. La frase sarebbe questa: "In particular, it seems precisely the fact that he is looking at her what  makes the doll appear alive, since she returns to a state of inertia and immobility as soon as he looks away." 

Però, nella frase seguente, uso ancora il verbo look, e lì *non* posso cambiarlo. E' troppo ridondante se lo lascio così...

Pardon, il contesto: è un saggio di critica letteraria che sto scrivendo. Il protagonista, attraverso lo sguardo, da vita alla bambola che osserva, ma appena lo distoglie, la bambola ritorna ad uno stato di inerzia...


----------



## raffavita

As soon as he averts his eyes??

Forsissimo.


----------



## laura.gando

raffavita, si, stavo pensando a qualcosa del genere...ma *non* sono sicura se sia corretto o meno... l'idea sarebbe quella di tradurre leteralmente l'espressione italiana. *T*ipo, as soon as he turns away his eyes...


----------



## raffavita

Dici se è corretta la frase??


----------



## laura.gando

*S*i, nel senso, suona strano o è un'espressione comune?


----------



## raffavita

"To avert one's eyes" esiste e significa appunto distogliere lo sguardo.

Non sono sicura che vada bene nel contesto.

Nativiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## Leo57

laura.gando said:


> Si, scusami. La frase sarebbe questa: "In particular, it seems precisely the fact that he is looking at her which makes the doll appear alive, as/since she returns to a state of inertia and immobility as soon as he looks away."
> ... the minute he turns away/the minute he shifts his gaze
> ... as soon as he turns/turned his eyes away (from her)
> OR:  As Raffavita says:  ...averts his eyes



Ciao
Leo


----------



## You little ripper!

I like 'the minute he shifts his gaze'.


----------



## KalciumKid

come posso tradurre "togliere lo sguardo"?

la frase è: "si caverebbe gli occhi pur di toglierti lo sguardo"..

è un testo teatrale amatoriale, forse non è di per sé un frase molto corretta...ma devo comunque riuscire a tradurla!

grazie mille..


----------



## Alxmrphi

The look of himself or the other person, I have an idea but it's not clear if he'd do it to get the expression of his face, or to stop him seeing someone else's face?


----------



## Donsez

He would remove his eyes in order to stop looking at you? 

That's the idea I got. Let's wait for the natives though!


----------



## Alxmrphi

He would take out his eyes just to stop looking at you

When you say 'wait for natives', did you mean Italians or English speakers?


----------



## Donsez

Hi alex 

I meant italians, to be sure of the meaning of that sentence.


----------



## SpookyT

KalciumKid said:


> la frase è: "si caverebbe gli occhi pur di toglierti lo sguardo"


 
Ciao Kalcium,
riesci a darci un filino di contesto? Anche solo chi sta parlando (e a chi si rivolge) o la frase prima/dopo?
Hai ragione sul fatto che non è granchè corretta  magari leggendo quello che ci sta intorno possiamo capire come renderlo (magari è un _togliere (di dosso)?_).


----------



## entrapta

Scusate ma non ha senso in italiano... appunto se ci fosse di dosso...


----------



## SpookyT

entrapta said:


> Scusate ma non ha senso in italiano... appunto se ci fosse di dosso...


 
Già! Oppure - se fosse _ti_ anzichè _si_, potrebbe essere la frase di uno che è stufo di essere fissato e... ti caverebbe gli occhi pur di toglierti lo (=privarti dello) sguardo 

Però così da sola (la frase  non io) non è possibile capirlo


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Io ho la sensazione che "toglierti lo sguardo" sia inteso come "togliere lo sguardo da te".


----------



## Curandera

Forse:

_'I would take my eyes out rather than take them off of you'_ ?


----------



## entrapta

Ma Curandera, la frase è perfetta ma non dice "pur di non" o "piuttosto che".... dice qualcosa di non intellegibile.


----------



## Curandera

Entrapata hai perfettamente ragione.

Quindi l'idea è, e correggimi se sbaglio, faccio qualsiasi cosa pur di smetterti di guardarti?

_'I would rather take my eyes out just to stop looking at you'. _


----------



## SpookyT

Curandera said:


> _'I would rather take my eyes out just to stop looking at you'. _


 
Come dicevano anche Donsez e Alxmrphi, il concetto potrebbe essere quello!
Il punto è che la frase ha veramente poco senso in italiano, in the first place.
_Toglierti lo sguardo_ (senza "_di dosso_" subito dopo) non ha senso, è incomprensibile - as if you said _to take my eyes off of you_... without the _off_! E' per questo che speravamo in un po' di contesto chiarificatore


----------



## entrapta

Assumendo che quel "toglierti lo sguardo" si possa interpretare come " distogliere lo sguardo da te" che mi sembra già un passo azzardato ma d'altronde... direi di sì anche se : "he'd rather take...". Propongo, finché l'autore non si degna di chiarici un po' di cose, di chiuderla qui perchè altrimenti sono elucubrazioni inutili.


----------



## You little ripper!

> "si caverebbe gli occhi pur di toglierti lo sguardo"..


_He would rather gouge his eyes out than take them off you! (_male)
_ She would rather gouge her eyes out than take them off you! _(female)


----------



## CPA

Non so perché ma la frase mi ricorda "togliere il saluto".

Concordo con Curandera.

_"He would gouge his eyes out just to stop looking at you." _


----------



## entrapta

Charles Costante said:


> _He would rather gouge his eyes out than take them off you! (_male)
> _ She would rather gouge her eyes out than take them off you! _(female)


No way that's not the meaning; it lacks a negative adverb.


----------



## You little ripper!

entrapta said:


> No way that's not the meaning; it lacks a negative adverb.


I wasn't sure of the meaning of 'pur di'; I just took a stab. In that case I would probably go with the CPA slightly modified version of Curandera's second translation or wait for more clarification by KalciumKid.


----------



## entrapta

pur di = just to (do something) you yearn to do something.
pur di non is the negative form.


----------



## You little ripper!

entrapta said:


> pur di = just to (do something) you yearn to do something.
> pur di non is the negative form.


Thank you entrapta. That makes sense; hopefully I'll remember it.


----------



## KalciumKid

SCUSAAAAATEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

E grazzie davvero a tutti...non avrei mai sperato in una partecipazione così massiva.

Ad ogni modo credo che Curandera fosse la più vicina alla traduzione..

La frase posso anche contestualizzarla, ma è un testo di una canzone...quindi nè la frase prima nè la frase dopo hanno un vero legame con la frase in oggetto.

E' un testo scritto da una ragazza che fa pezzi per voce e basso elettrico..
è chiaramente un testo sofferente, che attraverso varie metafore descrive la sua relazione con qualcuno che l'ha completamente soggiogata.
Qualcuno che le da piacere, ma allo stesso tempo la violenta psciologicamente, emotivamente. 
Qualcuno che sa come conquistarla, giocando anche (e soprattutto) sulle paure e le incertezze di lei..

Quindi in questa frase, che è a conclusione di una prima strofa, lei si caverebbe gli occhi pur di non vederlo più, perchè sa che nel vederlo sarebbe nuovamente sua. E nel contempo lo fa per dare dispiacere a lui...toglie lo sguardo da lui che sa (e si compiace) d'essere padrone della situazione (e di lei in qualche modo...)

Come alcuni oltre Curandera avevano intuito, la protagonista si caverebbe gli occhi pure di "togliere lo sguardo" (inteso come "togliere il saluto") Vuole smettere di vederlo/smettere di essere vista e conquistata.

Ok..stiamo appunto parlando di un testo..quindi le soluzioni possibili credo siano svariate..soprattutto se si considera la licenza poetica!

Grazie ancora a tutti per l'aiuto. E scusatemi davvero per la scarsa prontezza con cui ho saputo darvi ulteriori contestualizzazioni della frase!


----------



## entrapta

AHHHHHHHHH ma scusa, mica si capiva che Lei si caverebbe gli occhi pur di toglierti (ti inteso come lui che la tortura giusto?) lo sguardo.... Comunque se posso permettermi anche così è veramente orrenda. Ma chi l'ha scritta?
Quindi sarebbe: She would take out her eyes just to stop looking at you (<-oscuro oggetto del desiderio)?


----------



## KalciumKid

non hai capito una maz**..non è l'oggetto "oscuro del desiderio" ma è colui al quale vuole riuscire a togliere lo sguardo...quindi al limite ex oggetto del desiderio, ora torturatore e mostro divoratore dei suoi sentimenti.. Qualcuno per il quale lei si caverebbe gli occhi pure di fare danno (= non permettergli di vedere più i suoi -di lei- occhi, non concedergli più lo sguardo, che chiaramente è uno sguardo languido, di qualcuno che è innamorato, soggiogato.. Questo, per lui che la tiene in pugno -e lo sa probabilmente- sarebbe, seppur simbolico, un danno..non potendosi più compiacere dello sguardo innamorato di lei..)
Comunque, sarò strano io, ma quando ho letto la frase, per quanto sgangherata, l'ho capita. -e anche qualcun altro del forum l'aveva quantomeno intuita-.

Ribadisco che l'ha scritta una giovane compositrice, che solitamente scrive pezzi per  basso elettrico e voce, con l'aggiunta di suoni prodotti da giocattoli elettronici che lei recicla modificandone i circuiti interni creando così "macchine sonore".
Concludo dicendo soltanto: de gustibus non disputandum est.
Ho comunque già risolto, grazie ancora.
Alla prossima.


----------



## entrapta

Sì intanto modera i toni; comunque non so che lingua parliate tu e questa qua ma non è italiano.


----------



## KalciumKid

Signor sì, Signore!
Se oltre a rispondere ad ogni post di questo sito Le avanzasse tempo, Le suggerirei di leggere più testi teatrali, poesie e liriche...
Arrivederci ad un'altra vita.


----------

